# Thought Id just share a bit of video



## Nicolas Kiesa (Dec 13, 2003)

Hey guys I thought Id share a bit of video we did today with you guy's.It seems the vids are popular

Here is the spec list as I would also like to share.Note the bottom end is still stock  boost is set at 1,8 bar.

specs:
HKS cams duration 264 10,2mm 
HKS valve springs with titanium retainers 
HKS cam gears 
fully race ported and flow mathed head. 
NISMO N1 waterpump 
NISMO thermostat 62 degrees 
NISMO radiator cap 1,3 bar 
HKS DRAG gasket kit 
HKS head bolts 
Trust 50 mm exhaust manifold 
Trust T88-34D turbo 
Trust type C 60 mm wastegate 
Trust 100 mm down pipe into exhaust 
NISMO airflow meters 
Trust DRAG SPL 4 row intercooler with 100 mm piping. 
RC engineering 1000 cc injectors 
HKS fuel rail dual feed 
RC fuel pressure regulater 
3 Bosch motorsports fuel pumps 
Apexi power FC engine management system 
Apexi FC commander 
datalog IT controller 
Blitz SBC boost controller 
HKS/JUN 3 plate carbon clutch 
Twin HKS SQV dump valves 

Wheels are TCII from Advan racing.
9,5x18 

Side and rear skirts are from Nismo.

Thanks to Andy fro Sumo power for suplying the HKS parts.
Thanks to JUN europe for taking care of alot of te parts direct from japan.
Thanks to Mario and Shin for talking me into buying a GTR.Now I know what all the fuzz i about haha.

here is link to film:
www.denlukkedeafdeling.dk/KismoR34-testing.zip

I hope you all will enjoy.

Psycho R34 over and out.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*Cool vid*

Thanks for the link. 18.5 meg of bliss  

Oh,by the way,you have a private message,hope you can help


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*Hope you are enjoying Justins ex 34*

He certainly looked after it well.
Just need a carbon prop now and you'll be flyin!!
Shin can sort you out there!!


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Awesome vid! :smokin:

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

Nice video, although I would have blanked out the numberplate myself! 

Alex B


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

It's got that awesome big single turbo, external wastegate sound that I just can't get enough off.

Goes well .... scared the horses too.


----------



## jameswrx (Jul 27, 2003)

T88 34D, 1.8bar, stock bottom end... 

Whats Justin driving?, Supra?, haven't seen a mad man racing bikes round my way for a while


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*Justin hasnt been around for a while*

few probs at the farm i think


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

great vid...damn that car sounds *nice* :smokin:


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Sounds awesome, looks good, drivers pretty handy behind the wheel too, almost like hes driven, i dunno, in Formula1  :smokin:

Cool vid.

(Bet none of the goons who moan about driving fast on the road on here will complain to Nicolas either eh  )


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Brilliant!
Sounds just like mine - fantastic noise :smokin:


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Excellent stuff!

Nice one Nicolas!


----------



## ELM0 (Jul 28, 2003)

Awesome! :smokin:


----------



## JAY-R32 (Sep 1, 2003)

Cool Vid nicolas  

Are you coming to brands again for another drift day in the near future???


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

Sweet vid there.
U spooked the poor horsies though


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Very nice  What sort or power is it putting out?


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

Hi Nicolas!


----------



## RonS (Dec 14, 2001)

Welcome to the world of Skylines Nicolas 

> Are you coming to brands again for another drift day in the near future???  

I was there in the Taxi, I think it was just a breakdown in the translation as it was trackday really , awesome to watch his car control  :smokin:, the marshals were cool and gave him a fair bit of leeway too 

RonS


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Nicolas, is this your old Escort Cosworth?


----------



## Nicolas Kiesa (Dec 13, 2003)

Yes thats my the first car I built proper,I had to sell it to buy the Supra back then  But it was good fun and good way to learn even more as the Cossie parts are alot cheaper and easier to get hold of.

All that car learnt me I put into use on my Supra and its must work cause at first ever attemp on the strip it did 10,48 215 km/h in complete street trim,street fuel,Mickey Thompson ET street and no NOS and full interior,hell I even had two tents and a sleeping bag in the back I forgot to take out as the strip was closing as I entered the venue haha.

Here is link to danish top car mag VMAX: http://www.gotze.dk/vmax-supra

I dont know what sort of power the R34 makes yes but it feels pretty good I have to say.I hope there will be a track day at Brands again this year? Then I'll come for sure to demonstrate Kiesa garage demo car   

According to data log its pretty close to my Supra,I have an acceleration from 200 km/h to 250 km/h in just under 6 seconds so I suspect it must put out in the 650 region?? Its hard to compare with the Supra as the aerodymics on the Skyline is much worse than the Supra for high speed passes,the rear wing and under tray creates alot of drag with its huge downforce.

I did not buy the car from a Justinn?? I bought it almost stock from a guy called Dave Stroud,it was in really good nick and good price so I could not resist,so the swimming pool I saved for, must wait a few years now haha.

Does any know of its history as this was hard to get any info about?

Nicolas K.

PS. more vids to come,we are editing alot of stuff and need a few more takes on the roa... eeeeh track.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Stroudies old car .... wasn't that Glens old Tokyo car before ? (the car that made me WANT a Skyline). If it is, then Glen would know quite a bit about it i'm sure.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Ooooooh more vids.

Nice one Nic


----------



## jameswrx (Jul 27, 2003)

> I did not buy the car from a Justinn?? I bought it almost stock from a guy called Dave Stroud,it was in really good nick and good price so I could not resist,so the swimming pool I saved for, must wait a few years now haha.





> Does any know of its history as this was hard to get any info about?


The car (I'm pretty sure, had that plate) was owned by a guy called Justin from a company called Torque IC. Can't remember when it was (perhaps a year or so ago) I spoke to him about it and he had big plans for it, next I heard was he sold it. It was in his workshop when I saw it, all standard then from memory.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Ah, yeah, i think Dave sold Glens old car and then got back into Skylines after a brief time in EVO's ...


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Looks like you are enjoying yourself!!
Sweet car man!!


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*Nicolas*

Here is a brief spec of Justin Fodens ex 34(now your car!)
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?p=139610#post139610
hope it helps


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Nicolas Kiesa said:


> I dont know what sort of power the R34 makes yes but it feels pretty good I have to say.I hope there will be a track day at Brands again this year? Then I'll come for sure to demonstrate Kiesa garage demo car
> 
> According to data log its pretty close to my Supra,I have an acceleration from 200 km/h to 250 km/h in just under 6 seconds so I suspect it must put out in the 650 region?? Its hard to compare with the Supra as the aerodymics on the Skyline is much worse than the Supra for high speed passes,the rear wing and under tray creates alot of drag with its huge downforce.


Nicolas - I run my car at 1.6 bar and get 650 @ the wheels, just under 800 estimate flywheel.
The spec of my car is quite similar to yours, but if the bottom end is still stock what is the rev limit set to ?


----------



## Nicolas Kiesa (Dec 13, 2003)

Bean: the revs are set to 8500,I know alot of people dont like it, but many I know in Australia has been running like that and some of them even for track day use.I use mine every day and dont consider Im giving it a hard time so hopefuly it will last till spring.

Paul:
The spec he is stating to have, is BS or not in that car!

HKS GTR-S Turbo's (Bigger than 2530's, smaller than 2835's)
HKS Type R intercooler
HKS GD Twin Plate Clutch
HKS 264 step 2 cams, valve springs
HKS 1.2mm Head Gasket
HKS Front Pipe
HKS Intercooler Hard Pipe Kit
Sard 700cc Injectors
Sard Racing Fuel Pressure Reg 
Blitz Nur Spec R Exhaust
Blitz SBC-iD Boost Controller
De-cat
Nismo Thermostat
Apexi Power FC 
£2000+ worth of head work by GT Art

The car for starters has'nt even had a fuel system or pump fitted,264 step 2 cams were never in as you need to grind for clearence and I had to do that my self,I doubt very much turbo's were ever of ,as they and all the aux pipes never looked to be touched,head gasket was the original as well,.

The things that were there was, Nismo thermostat,Apexi PFC,Blitz NUR exhaust and it looked like the intercooler had been changed,it also looked like a Blitz SBC was there at some stage and if there was a head job worth 2000 grand I think he meant something else  as I had to port,polish and grind for cam clearence etc etc my self,I have pictures of my whole project taking it apart,all the work, and the assembly again.

All this info about the car is kind of what I heard long before I bought it and when I was there sudenly none of the parts were there,thats why I was so curious about its history as something did'nt seem to make sense.Anyway thank you very much for checking and giving me the link.

Im starting to think,maybe that engine in the car was not the engine it came with?? Gary at GTart must know as he did the last bit of work on it before I bought it.Does he come here at the forums??

Nicolas K.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*Nicolas*

Sorry for the misleading info.Was just quoting the original post.
I'm sure Gary will be able to help you.
You can find him in the members list as Gary,or contact him here
http://www.gtart.co.uk/
I have seen "B1SEP" going round Brands Hatch when Justin owned it.It seemed to go very well.If i remember rightly,the last time it was on track,it had a brake problem.Was boiling the fluid.
Here's a pic of it from that day!


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Looking good :smokin:

Nicolas, what are the current wheels on your 34? Are they the std r34 ones painted gold?

Or a completely new set?


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Nicolas Kiesa said:


> Bean: the revs are set to 8500,I know alot of people dont like it, but many I know in Australia has been running like that and some of them even for track day use.I use mine every day and dont consider Im giving it a hard time so hopefuly it will last till spring.
> Nicolas K.


Hi Nicolas,

I'm wondering why you are not generating a lot more power if you have 1.8 bar and 8.5k rpm.  
Are you sure it's not got a lot more ?  

My engine has still has the stock crank too and I can run that to 8.5k but I'm told that is the limit of the crank. More revs and it's just a question of time....

What's the delivery like on yours? Mine doesn't really 'go' until about 4750 rpm.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Bean, why is it the limit of the crank? I'm very interested in this!


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

That video was awesome - I'm completely smitten!!!


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Stock crank can take crazy power, i find it quite bizzare how people are in such a rush to change them.

Keiths original engine in his R32 had a stock crank and that engine was taken to 10,000rpm and producing 800+bhp and when the engine went it was an uprated rod that broke, not the stock crank.

Anyone know of a GTR crank that broke due to stress on it and not due to oil issues? Ive never heard of one, then again ive barely heard of any cars crank that has done that


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

Thought when i saw it on another forum that it was Justins Car... Or Used to be...


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Howsie said:


> Bean, why is it the limit of the crank? I'm very interested in this!


Sean - I'm not an engineer, that's only what I was told by people in whom I trust the safe-keeping of my car.

As SteveN said - it's not like there are many cases of twisted or broken cranks around, but when you build a car to a certain level, and you want it to be reliable, the people I find worth listening to say that 8500 rpm and 800 PS is the 'reliable' limit.
Which of course really means - what they are prepared to put their professional reputation to.
I'm sure that if you ran my engine to 10000 rpm and 1000PS it would last .... for a lot less time than it will in 8500 rpm and 800PS trim.
The candle that burns twice as bright and all that....


----------



## R32_GODZILLA (Sep 24, 2003)

Nicolas Kiesa said:


> here is link to film:
> www.denlukkedeafdeling.dk/KismoR34-testing.zip
> 
> I hope you all will enjoy.
> ...


the link doesnt work anymore for me  , could somebody please host this if theyve already downloaded it or if theres any other place to download it from.....i really want to see it.....

thanks in advance.

Steve.


----------



## Emperor2000 (Jan 3, 2003)

R32_GODZILLA said:


> the link doesnt work anymore for me  , could somebody please host this if theyve already downloaded it or if theres any other place to download it from.....i really want to see it.....
> 
> thanks in advance.
> 
> Steve.



You have a pm


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

SteveN said:


> Stock crank can take crazy power, i find it quite bizzare how people are in such a rush to change them.
> 
> Keiths original engine in his R32 had a stock crank and that engine was taken to 10,000rpm and producing 800+bhp and when the engine went it was an uprated rod that broke, not the stock crank.
> 
> Anyone know of a GTR crank that broke due to stress on it and not due to oil issues? Ive never heard of one, then again ive barely heard of any cars crank that has done that


The problem isn't the cranks snapping or bending but distorting and flexing under the high loads, which leads to bearing (crank or bigend) failure. Accurately diagnosing the reason of any engine failure is incredibly tough. It's very easy to pull an engine apart with a spun bearing and then just state "lack of oil" The real reason for failure could be anything from oil filter breakdown to crank distortion. Re-enacting the forces that where acting on the component at 8000rpm is impossible, so picking a method of failure is very often completely mis-diagnosed and more than likely a stab in the dark.

Cord


----------



## Nicolas Kiesa (Dec 13, 2003)

Hey guys sorry I could not be at the POD this weekend,I had other dutys in Italy with a 2 seater ferrari F1 :smokin: So I decided that was more important.

Anyway I had a discussion with some friends some time ago,they stated that R34's would really fall of at aprx 180 mph cause of their aerodynamic that gives us down force.And that Supra's would blow us away easy  

I told them that was not true and then went on the the motorway and filmed from 110 to 201 mph.I have to say Im pretty happy with the way it performs at 180  in fact I was so happy I continued to 201 just to rub it in their faces haha.I did it for all you guys as well  

here's the link www.denlukkedeafdeling.dk/KismoR34-170-326kmh.zip
Enjoy

Kismo R34 over and out.


----------



## johnnyTightlips (Jun 17, 2003)

kiesa your foooooooooookin mad, top lad!!


----------



## MONKEYmark (Apr 17, 2003)

have you sold your supra now? you sure know how to drive from the video clips i seen.

i would have thought you would get fed up driving if you do it for a living?


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Very rapid and it sounds great. Whats with the warning lights?


----------



## NoNothin (Aug 6, 2003)

Daz said:


> Ah, yeah, i think Dave sold Glens old car and then got back into Skylines after a brief time in EVO's ...


Correct Daz.

I've got Glen's old Tokyo R34. Mr Kiesa has Dave Stroud's second R34.


----------



## Nicolas Kiesa (Dec 13, 2003)

Monkey:
No Ive still got the Supra,was planning to sell it when I bought the R34 but no one has offered me the 27000 pound I want for it yet.So its sleeping in my garage still.

Bloody awesome car, 1st time ever on the quarter 10,71 at 215 km/h and second pass 10,48 at 215 km/h.Full street spec with a sleeping bag and two tents in the back haha.I forgot to take them out as the Drag event was clsing as I arrived.

It was pretty cool as I set the fastest time in Denmark by a registret road car and just drove straight from the gate to start line :smokin: 
Many other cars was on trailers or brought by trucks  

Here is link to a mag feature on the car: http://www.gotze.dk/vmax-supra/ 
Sorry its in Danish.

The are many films on the net with the Supra,search after Psycho_supra.

Nicolas Kiesa.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

He he...nice clip there!

Lots of warning lights coming on! 4WD, A-LSD, Engine knock and parking brake?


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Absolutely awesome clip Nicolas! :smokin:


----------



## Nicolas Kiesa (Dec 13, 2003)

DCD:
No knock during that run,I logged it with my datalogit and Power FC,the highest knock signal was 29 points and I dont concider that as knock.Dont know why my 4wd repported a failure,I spoke to Andy SUMO and he thought my transfer box needed bleeding.

Ive only had this error 3 times in 3 month so I have not given it too much thought as it could be a sensor problem as well,If a ABS sensor fails, the entire 4wd "attesa" fails as well as it uses same sensors.

Next up is a film runing 0-300 km/h "0-186 mph" under 20 seconds as that was one of my targets when I built the car  Watch this space!

Nicolas Kiesa.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Thanks for the explaination Nicolas  

I'll keep an eye on this space


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 26, 2004)

link doesnt work : (


----------



## Nicolas Kiesa (Dec 13, 2003)

Sorry mate,the guy that hosts the video has blown his data transfer budget haha,Im affraid someone will have to host it or email it to you.
I will try to find another host in the mean time.

Nicolas Kiesa.


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 26, 2004)

ok cheers: )


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

Right click save target as

http://www.urbanracing.co.uk/misc/kismor34.mpg


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 26, 2004)

2mins to go.. cheers m8y


----------



## Powervehicles (Sep 11, 2002)

Liam said:


> Right click save target as
> 
> http://www.urbanracing.co.uk/misc/kismor34.mpg


Well done Liam. Nice vid Mr Kiesa 

Cant beat that scream of the big singles


----------



## Nicolas Kiesa (Dec 13, 2003)

The high speed film works again  Dont know for how long though.I were to make a 0-300 km/h "0-186 mph" but weather has turned out really crap this evening,rain and really windy, so it will be delayed,the strong winds will cost time during the attemp,I want to see in my first attempt under 20 secs.

Old high speed movie: 
http://www.denlukkedeafdeling.dk/Ki...-170-326kmh.zip

Nicolas kiesa.


----------



## Nicolas Kiesa (Dec 13, 2003)

No idea why the other link does not work  

Same link but should work here:

http://www.denlukkedeafdeling.dk/Ki...-170-326kmh.zip

Nicolas K.


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Doesn't work mate...


----------



## Nicolas Kiesa (Dec 13, 2003)

Have no idea why it aint working,if this does'nt work go to page 3 on this thread there is the orig link and Ive just tested it again.

Strange  

http://www.denlukkedeafdeling.dk/KismoR34-170-326kmh.zip


Here we try again  

Nicolas Kiesa.


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Works for me


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Great video and a real pleasure to see.  

If you were holding the camera yourself you are clearly quite mad (as most racing drivers are  ). I'm looking forward to seeing your car go flying past mine at Silverstone .

However, you ought to get your speedo checked, it seems to suffer from typical Skyline optimism. Unless you are running massive diameter tyres (I assumed 265/35/18 in my calcs), the 7000rpm shown (difficult to see exactly of course) equates to a true speed of 182mph.


----------



## Nicolas Kiesa (Dec 13, 2003)

You are right about my tyres but with my calculations which includes diff ratio 3,545 and 6th gear ratio 0,793 I get 187,07 mph at 7000 rpm.

If we have to push it now  On race cars at that speed the actual speed can be up to 4 mph faster than ratio VS revs, as the tyres exspand during such high speed rotation.

But you are right they R34 speedo's are some 10 mph out,at least the two R34's Ive driven.

Anyhow it felt pretty quick and a couple of trucks I passed both flashed with like, 21 headlights haha as I passed them.Imagine if their windows were open  

Nicolas Kiesa.


----------



## Grey Wulf (Feb 16, 2003)

Vid not working


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

I cant believe what I am reading on this thread

Even worse all you guys that have praised this idiot
think that this is a good thing to drive at this speed on a public road.  

I just wonder what you would think of him,if he was to kill someone close to you.

Just think about it.


Keith


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Thats a little harsh Keith. Bladey had better watch out.

But seriously, there is a huge difference between driving like a loon on a busy public road and doing it somewhere 'sensible'. I would guess that almost every skyline owner on this board has broken the speed limit at sometime in their car but I would like to think that have taken account of the conditions, traffic levels, road surface etc.

In my eyes both of Nicolas' videos seem to follow this theme.

Of course the best place for this would be the track/strip


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

keith said:


> I cant believe what I am reading on this thread
> 
> Even worse all you guys that have praised this idiot
> think that this is a good thing to drive at this speed on a public road.
> ...


I think that's a bit harsh Keith. How do you know where he did the run? For all you know it was 3 am on a deserted motorway. If so he would only be putting his licence on the line if he were to get stopped, unless people cross motorways in the middle of the night. Plus I'm sure he would be able to blag it even if he did get stopped, being a cocky F1 driver   

Take it easy guys


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

DCD said:


> I think that's a bit harsh Keith. How do you know where he did the run? For all you know it was 3 am on a deserted motorway. If so he would only be putting his licence on the line if he were to get stopped, unless people cross motorways in the middle of the night. Plus I'm sure he would be able to blag it even if he did get stopped, being a cocky F1 driver
> 
> Take it easy guys






Nicolas Kiesa said:


> I get 187,07 mph at 7000 rpm
> Anyhow it felt pretty quick and a couple of trucks I passed both flashed with like, 21 headlights haha as I passed them.Imagine if their windows were open


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Night time on a motorway with only a couple of trucks. Probably as safe as you can get on a public road.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Come to Tokyo on the Wangan on a Sat/Sun morning


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

I really must join keith in expressing my disgust at young Nics actions. I am appauled, nay, repulsed that someone would have the audacity to build a fast road car and use in such a manner![/sarcasm]

Keith, he lives in another country, he's never going to be on the same stretch of road as you, get over it. Not everything fast has to be used 10secs at a time on a straight bit of track. Its nowhere near as dangerous as a lot of motoring antics I've seen on the net, at least this driver is in control!


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Nicolas Kiesa said:


> You are right about my tyres but with my calculations which includes diff ratio 3,545 and 6th gear ratio 0,793 I get 187,07 mph at 7000 rpm.
> 
> Nicolas Kiesa.


I was using Michelin Pilot Sport or Yokohama AVS which have 820 or 819 revolutions per mile (source www.tirerack.com). Using 820 I get 7000x60/3.545/0.793/820=182.2mph

Did you use a tire diameter figure or are my revs/miles figures wrong for your tires?

Guy


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Now what is much more dangerous is jumping a red light! Like the stupid ****er that did that today in his landrover and smashing into me     Ruined my day and spoiled a nice lunch I had lined up.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Not your R34 Sean? 

Ant.


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

It was his Beamer


----------



## Nicolas Kiesa (Dec 13, 2003)

Guy:
I used the diameter measured with at tape measure round the tyre which showed 2,1 meter outer diameter.
Then I used a speed calculater which I put in all ratios and thats whats it came up with at 7000 rpm  

To other people that did not like the driving Id like to inform that its near Frankfurt in Germany and there is a 17 km stretch of no limits  

I was'nt to sure to post the vid as I knew there would be a chance of such a debate,all I can say is that ,yes you are right,its dangerous and I would hate if someone NOT in control was to harm my family,friends or any other for that matter.At the point in time I judged that I was is in complete control and the two trucks would harm me rather than them ,besides that I had 3/4 lanes to choose from if one were to swerw a bit.  

Nicolas K


----------



## Maxi (May 9, 2003)

So everybody should drive their car only at 70mph because that is the speed limit  

Someone can be dangerous at much lower speed as you can be very safe at 200mph.

Anyone who buy a car like the gtr will be above the speed limit sometimes, especially with the speed limits at around 70mph, that would be ok for a scooter...

In Germany there are less big accidents in percentage compared to countries like France or UK.
It would be much better to improve the cars that are on the road, especially in France, etc.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Nicolas Kiesa said:


> Guy:
> I used the diameter measured with at tape measure round the tyre which showed 2,1 meter outer diameter.
> 
> Nicolas K


Nicolas,

Ah ok. I guess the difference is not that much so no point worrying about it. Whatever each of our calculations shows, the only 100% accurate way of knowing is via GPS anyway (hence why I just bought some proper GPS car-testing equipment).

When I had my R34, I also did an indicated 200mph, when travelling back from the Nurburgring to Cochem on the Autobahn at 3am during the 24Hrs Race. I have some videos, they were posted a long time ago, but are too big to email. Anyone got a link to the Blowdog video of the first Nurburgring trip? The trip report and photos were here http://www.blowdog.com/html/events/nurburgring_310502.html - ah sweet memories...........

I'm gonna try and video my Ruf hitting 200mph on my GPS next week (on a runway before anyone jumps in).

Guy


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

Guy said:


> Nicolas,
> 
> Ah ok. I guess the difference is not that much so no point worrying about it. Whatever each of our calculations shows, the only 100% accurate way of knowing is via GPS anyway (hence why I just bought some proper GPS car-testing equipment).
> 
> ...


Now Guy, I fear I must draw your attention to the image below. In it you can clearly be seen to be drinking beer with the intention of driving at a later juncture that same day. Such actions promote a laxidasical attitude towards consuming alcohol before driving, presumably at considerable speed. As such your actions are quite reprehinsible!









*POP!* Ah stick removed from a5s, normal service has resumed! I've seen a 0-155mph video done at Brunters in an M3 Cabrio, 0-200mph, now that'd be cooler, especially since I' assuming it could show the road and digital readout of the speed at the same time :smokin:


----------



## Nicolas Kiesa (Dec 13, 2003)

Looks like one awesome trip,jeeee 3 Skyline's in convoy,must be cool.People must had their eyes RIGHT open when 3 appears in their mirrors haha.

BTW I want this bonnet!  

http://www.blowdog.com/images/skyline/nurburgring/sat/25.jpg

What type is it?

Nicolas Kiesa


----------



## Maxi (May 9, 2003)

top secret

www.topsecretjpn.com


----------



## supdawg79 (Aug 12, 2004)

So is the video not available anymore?


----------



## Nicolas Kiesa (Dec 13, 2003)

Not sure ,but prolly not,my friends that host the vids gets too many hits and has to much data transfer so the server provider shuts down .

Many people should have by now so you may me able to get it PM'ed to you,on another note until then,search for psycho_supra on the net and you will find some other clips with my other car,the Supra  

The 0-300 km/h video with my R34 is being edited as we speak so it will be online soon  Its awesome,we had on board camera and two cameras outside,one halfway down the road and one thats being past near the end with 8400 rpm in 5th gear at aprx 290 km/h, it sounds like an aircraft "my girlfriend says it is haha"

The acceleration times will be reveiled in the video :smokin: 

Kiesa out.


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

hehe, leave it to me and i'll host again 

right click save target as
http://www.urbanracing.co.uk/misc/KismoR34-326.avi


Oh and nicolas, if you need the new video hosted give me a shout :smokin:


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

thats pretty quick....


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Can't get film from link !


----------



## DaveEsCos (Mar 13, 2005)

nicholas, please check your PM's on here and passionford.com

many thanks

Dave


----------



## Borsta (Nov 26, 2003)

Can someone please rehost this little clip for me?


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

SteveN said:


> (Bet none of the goons who moan about driving fast on the road on here will complain to Nicolas either eh  )


lol! 

Thought I recognised the name from somewhere so read the whole thread rather than just the last page. 

Now I know where I recognise it from! :smokin:


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Keisa*

Kiesa is now driving for Jordan F1 :smokin:


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Andy Barnes said:


> Kiesa is now driving for Jordan F1 :smokin:


Yeah, I read on the net last week that he'd been doing some testing - and then they mentioned it briefly at the weekend on ITV.

Best of luck Nicolas !


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Daz said:


> Best of luck Nicolas !


Totally! Best of luck 

I assume the GTROC hospitality packages will be listed soon!?


----------

